# sixon light meter



## inishowen

Hi guys not sure if this is the right place to post this
I bought a sixon light meter from ebay for 2 and I dont
know how to use it:banghead: is there anywhere i can get a copy of the manual

Cathal


----------



## dxqcanada

Try this site -> Gossen sixon, sixtry, sixticolor, sixtomat, labosix instruction manual, user manual, free instruction manual, pdf manuals


----------



## inishowen

Thanks for that

Cathal


----------

